

Don't leave anything out. - xyclos
http://drex.svbtle.com/dont-leave-anything-out

======
timrosenblatt
Good post. This is why I like screencasts. Writeups are a version of reality.
Unfortunately writeups are faster to produce.

Trade offs!!

